# Purchased another YT624 T- not running and needing to figure out why



## GunSight Mtn (9 mo ago)

This is the 2nd one I purchased in one year, the first on is wheel drive and works great, and this one is track and taking on project to get in running once again. I cannot get a spark/vpoltage to the spark plug wire and needing advice of the issue? 

Also the serial number is *7KA-231484.* How can I tell what year this one is and looking for an owners manual. 

The first one I needed new tires and got them through Amazon for the the Honda snowblower, different name of tire but exact same tread design and work beautifully.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you have no spark you most likely have a coil that has failed and you need a new one.

Have you removed the cooling shroud to examine the coil or to check to see if the flywheel key is sheared? 

You may have a mouse nest in there and if you have a mouse nest there you have more work to do as the coil was probably chewed on and ruined. 

I would send a letter to the Yamaha Canada office in Toronto, Ontario Canada and ask them how to obtain an owners manual repair manual for both of your Yamaha Snow blowers. 

If you have a Yamaha Outdoor Power Equipment dealer nearby calling them and telling them what the engine serial number is would probably get you an ignition coil much sooner.


----------



## 148401 (11 mo ago)

GunSight Mtn said:


> This is the 2nd one I purchased in one year, the first on is wheel drive and works great, and this one is track and taking on project to get in running once again. I cannot get a spark/vpoltage to the spark plug wire and needing advice of the issue?
> 
> Also the serial number is *7KA-231484.* How can I tell what year this one is and looking for an owners manual.
> 
> The first one I needed new tires and got them through Amazon for the the Honda snowblower, different name of tire but exact same tread design and work beautifully.





leonz said:


> If you have no spark you most likely have a coil that has failed and you need a new one.
> 
> Have you removed the cooling shroud to examine the coil or to check to see if the flywheel key is sheared?
> 
> ...


Other things to check as far as spark. Pull the kill wire off of the coil and check again for spark. If that wire is shorted to ground anywhere, you wont get a spark. The engine spark is killed by grounding the coil primary lead. Check the flywheel magnets and coil for rust and clean and shine them up. Check the coil to magnet air gap and adjust if needed. Try a new spark plug. If the key is sheared, you would still get spark as the magnets pass the coil...but the timing would be off. If none of this fixes the issue, replace the coil. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

agree wuth Tesla

long shot. on a Honda the boot can be removed by screwing off. check the end of wire. sometimes you can shave off wire and replace boot to get spark.

This is assuming everything else stated above does not work. I always try the simplest first. That is plug , kill switch wire , etc and then coil checks , etc. Most times it's simple fix.


----------

